# flexible ddr2 riser card/extension



## thosejaunes (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm looking into building a low profile laptop-like portable computer out of a modified mini ITX motherboard (ZOTAC IONITX-A-U for example). To reduce the overall height, I want to remove and remount all the surface mounted input ports (usb, etc.), replace the heat sink with a laptop heat sink, and lower the memory profile. Of the three, the memory is giving me the most trouble. "Low profile" memory is still too tall for what I'd like, and since flexible PCI riser extensions are pretty common, I assumed the same would be true for memory, but so far I've come up with nothing. Anyone know if this kind of thing is available? If not, I suppose I'll try to fabricate my own, but I'd much rather just buy it if I can. Thanks in advance.

(any other tips or ideas on the project in general are of course also welcome)


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Crucial makes the smallest memory I know off, but it is all ECC memory. You can look at it here http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT25672BV1339 

I put these in a workstation a few weeks ago and they were level with the latches that hold them in. It's probably going to be your best bet, but you'd have to find a motherboard that is compatible with ECC fully registered memory. Usually workstation/server motherboards.


----------



## thosejaunes (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks Madcatz. as you may have guessed, the kind of motherboards i've been looking at don't generally support EEC memory, although I haven't yet begun trawling the catalogs of specialized/industrial computer sites. And, at least for the sake of my maybe impossible goal of keeping everything as close to 1/2" above the board as possible, the memory you suggested is still too tall. That's why i thought something similar to a PCI ribbon riser card would be ideal. 

Since I posted yesterday I began thinking about how to go about fabricating a ribbon style extension, and it doesn't look impossible, just tedious and fragile. But since I haven't found anything available yet I may have to do just that, or settle for a taller memory profile - just doing a search now comes up with a few results for what appear to be <1" tall, regular desktop memory.


----------

